# Ghetto TapKing



## hotmelt (30/8/13)

I bought a Carbonator cap the other week from CB and after using it I thought I'd try and put a tap on and use it like a TapKing,and so after searching for a solution I managed to put this together.












It's held up with velcro at the moment





And this is it off the bottle.


----------



## KingKong (30/8/13)

Does it work?


----------



## spryzie (30/8/13)

I've never seen brown lemonade. Any good?


----------



## Jace89 (30/8/13)

Thats gold!


----------



## hotmelt (30/8/13)

KingKong said:


> Does it work?


Seems to be ok but might be better with the mini reg to control the pressure.


----------



## hotmelt (30/8/13)

You could attach a sodastream and reg by adding another John Guest mfl in place of the 16g co2.Also you could get a bigger pet bottle.


----------



## hotmelt (31/8/13)

A better pic of the fittings













The tee cost $12 and the JG elbow $5.Everything else I had already.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/8/13)

hotmelt said:


> Also you could get a bigger pet bottle.


Does anyone still do 3L PET bottles or is 2.25L the biggest.

Cheers


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/13)

When in doubt, check the dirt cheap stores for generic cola brands.


----------



## hotmelt (31/8/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Does anyone still do 3L PET bottles or is 2.25L the biggest.
> 
> Cheers


You can also link two or more together to make up for the smaller bottles.







Though the gap between them would need to be a bit bigger depending on the size of the bottles you use.


----------



## NewtownClown (31/8/13)

Love your work!
Where did you get hold of the tees?


----------



## hotmelt (31/8/13)

NewtownClown said:


> Love your work!
> Where did you get hold of the tees?


http://heatcraft.com.au/
I got mine from the shop in Prospect but I can't see them listed in the price guide.While he was serving a customer I found it in the parts bin.


----------



## Diggs (31/8/13)

Hilariously awesome


----------



## browndog (31/8/13)

Hahahahahaaa......... that's bloody awesome well done Brother.


----------



## NickB (31/8/13)

Nice work. Is the gas just to push to the glass? I assume the bottles are carbonated?


----------



## hotmelt (31/8/13)

NickB said:


> Nice work. Is the gas just to push to the glass? I assume the bottles are carbonated?


The first bottle I used the carbonator then used the keg charger but it was hard to get the gas right, thats why I think the mini reg would give more control or use a normal reg and soda stream.






You could also combine it with the party pack.






Just add ice


----------



## brentice (31/8/13)

Improvise adapt and overcome. It doesnt have to look pretty it just has to work. Thats the principle i live by. You seem to be at one with the ghetto spirit. Love your work( True story)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/9/13)

love it! haha. Golden Joak.


----------



## woodwormm (1/9/13)

yet again, homebrewers excelling at tightarsed inventive solutions.. well done!


----------



## hotmelt (9/10/13)

I found out that I needn't have the bottle upside down anymore by simply pushing some beer line into the carbonator.Now it can lie down on a shelf or stand upright.


----------



## maxim0200 (16/10/13)

That is awsome,
Brilliant job mate!


----------



## OneEye (16/10/13)

effin amazing! All this stuffing around with a TapKing so my old man could have some homebrew in his fridge when I could've put this together... already had the carb cap too! haha. Brilliant!


----------



## Engibeer (26/10/13)

That's brilliant. 

Excuse my ignorance but where did you buy the carbonator cap? What's CB?


----------



## carpedaym (26/10/13)

CB = CraftBrewer(.com.au) 

I think they're a site sponsor, and they're the go-to supply shop up here in Brisbane.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (27/10/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Does anyone still do 3L PET bottles or is 2.25L the biggest.
> 
> Cheers


There's a blowmolder in Dandenong advertisers that he has 3 & 4 litre PET bottles


----------



## gavinj (18/11/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> There's a blowmolder in Dandenong advertisers that he has 3 & 4 litre PET bottles


----------



## gavinj (18/11/13)

You wouldn't happen to know the name of the company or have a link would you?

Cheers


----------

